# Bluegill swimbait



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Here is a 6 1/2" bluegill swimbait and if anyone wonders why the custom baits cost so much I think I might have the answer. The paint and finish is the easy part, it is the making of joints and weighting that take the time and lots of it. Good thing it is a hobby and I'm not doing this for a living.
Pictured is before and after top-coating.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

That bait is amazing whittler!!!

What kind of wood? What is your approximate (ballast) weight ratios of the three sections? (guessing 2:1:0?) And how does it swim?

Love the colors, details, and tight joints (easier said than done) - among the nicest swimbaits I have ever seen!!!

I've made a couple double jointed and they will need to be tweaked (cut the lips down I think? as well as add more weight to front section?)to have any hope of swimming properly.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Pizza, it's made from basswood and it swims very well. Did a lot of testing before final finish. The joints are new for me (kevlar cord) and are a real bear to keep epoxy out of the joint but the acton is good.

Thanks


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice idea with the Kevlar. I bet you can do a sweet smallmouth bass pattern.

Also did you use some type of "punch" to get the scales? Great detail all around.


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Awesome looking bait. Whats the tail made of?


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

The tail is made from vinyl, working on a mold to make plastic tails.

The scales are made with a woodburner. The Kevlar was not my idea but it works.

Thanks


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice Whittler....did you use the hopkins method with the Kevlar?

Rod


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

You guys make me sick 

I wish I had 1/10th the skill some of you guys have.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

RJ, your right the Kevlar idea it did come from Hopkins. I have not seen exactly how he does it but through a lot of trial and error figure I have to be close. The real problem, at lest for me, was trying to keep the epoxy from wicking up the joint. Got a long way to go to beat Hopkins, the guy is an artist.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow that bait looks incredible! I really like it whittler. Very nice job!

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Don't sell yourself short, your bait is really nice....I like the tight joints and scales....very cool!

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Whittler, you amaze me with the way you try the most complex baits. Swim baits are a lot of work.

Great work, sir, and that swim bait has outstanding detail.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks again to all of you on this site. With the number of true artist here its' easy to get inspired.


----------

